# 2019 Tiguan R - Carbon Buildup Issue Coming?



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan R that has about 9,000 miles on it. This past week our family's other car, a Jetta 1.4T with 42,000 miles, has built-up carbon issues according to VW since it is throwing a misfire code. This Jetta is well maintained and has mostly highway miles due to the work commute. Now my question is this, how many Tiguan owners of these GDI 'Gasoline Direct Injection' engine are having carbon build up issues. After what we are experiencing with the Jetta, I am having second thoughts about keeping my Tiguan considering.

I would really appreciate other owner's experiences with their Tiguan and whether or not they are having issues with carbon build up.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

did they borescope the intake valves and show you the carbon build up? 

carbon build up is common across all direct injection engines, especially VAG. it's not something to get rid of a car over, however you should be prepared for the potential maintenance expense.


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

R or R-line?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Smokenshot said:


> Now my question is this, how many Tiguan owners of these GDI 'Gasoline Direct Injection' engine are having carbon build up issues.


All of them. Eventually.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Every GDI engine made by anyone will have carbon buildup. Even Hyundai, with some showing up at my mechanics with just 80k kilometers on them. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

I doubt a 1.4 TSI has any significant carbon build up around 40K miles, under any conditions. Did the dealer show you proof of carbon build up?


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

gregk24 said:


> I doubt a 1.4 TSI has any significant carbon build up around 40K miles, under any conditions. Did the dealer show you proof of carbon build up?


Good question... He did not show me any proof but to use his recommendation as a possible deflection point to a random misfire issue that he first attributed to a TSB software update that they performed. Considering the Jetta has mostly highway miles I have to be skeptical...


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

Palidino said:


> R or R-line?


2.0T SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion...


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Dealerships, if they aren't manning the parts canon they are upselling whatever they can. The level of BS these people run past people is almost unbelievable. Used to be the salesmen and the F&I guy you had to watch for, now it's the 'advisor' in the shop who's become the profit center for the dealership. Their job is to sell as many unnecessary maintenance items as possible.

Anyway, I hope it's a coil or some other issue causing your misfire because that sounds way too early for carbon to the culprit. Also, from what I understand, the carbon will start showing as a misfire on a cold start when things get to the stage where a cleaning is needed.


----------



## oldaere41 (Feb 11, 2021)

Smokenshot said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan R that has about 9,000 miles on it. This past week our family's other car, a Jetta 1.4T with 42,000 miles, has built-up carbon issues according to VW since it is throwing a misfire code. This Jetta is well maintained and has mostly highway miles due to the work commute. Now my question is this, how many Tiguan owners of these GDI 'Gasoline Direct Injection' engine are having carbon build up issues. After what we are experiencing with the Jetta, I am having second thoughts about keeping my Tiguan considering.
> 
> I would really appreciate other owner's experiences with their Tiguan and whether or not they are having issues with carbon build up.


The MQB Tiguan has the 2.0 liter EA888 Generation 3B engine. This engine has both Direct injection ( when you stick your boot into it) and Intake manifold injection, when cruising. The intake manifold injection should keep the intake valves from carboning up. I have a 2018 Tiguan with 124,000 km , no issues with the engine.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

North America destined EA888 3B's (as on our MK2 Tiguan's) do not have multi port injection (MPI). We ONLY have Direct Injection (DI). There are no intake manifold injectors. Thus, we are subject to the increased chance of carbon buildup.

Further reading: Common issues, tips and tricks for the 2.0t EA888 Gen3B engine - Car Worklog


----------



## oldaere41 (Feb 11, 2021)

jonese said:


> North America destined EA888 3B's (as on our MK2 Tiguan's) do not have multi port injection (MPI). We ONLY have Direct Injection (DI). There are no intake manifold injectors. Thus, we are subject to the increased chance of carbon buildup.
> 
> Further reading: Common issues, tips and tricks for the 2.0t EA888 Gen3B engine - Car Worklog


I've attached a link to the VW video that was released for the 2018 Tiguan engine. Note the two set of fuel injectors, one set in the intake manifold and the other direct to the cylinder. link


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I had heard that they did something to mitigate carbon. Thanks for the links. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

That's just stock video.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

oldaere41 said:


> I've attached a link to the VW video that was released for the 2018 Tiguan engine. Note the two set of fuel injectors, one set in the intake manifold and the other direct to the cylinder. link


Not in NA. Go look at your car, simple as that.

I've been toying with buying a second intake and tapping the port injector bosses for plugs. That way I could pull the plugs and use a spray cleaner directly on the valves periodically. All the youtube videos on valve buildup show that once the buildup is bad nothing but a physical cleaning will work. The buildup does get reduced some which would imply that a regular preventative spray cleaning might keep the buildup in check. 

Someone said it is not a reason to dump the car, but along with all the direct injection issues, like LSPI, I'm pretty sure this Tig will be the first car we don't plan to keep after the warranty expires. I so wish it had the VR6 engine....

low speed pre-ignition - Oronite My industry insider at a major manufacturer was strongly advised to make sure they were using a GF-6 oil if they owned a DI turbocharged engine.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

To the OP, It's not the end of the world. If it truely is a carbon buildup issue, take it to a trusted independent shop and get it walnut blasted (heck, if you're somewhat mechanically inclined, do it yourself over a weekend). It's not hard, just time-consuming taking the intake off and on.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Get Ready for GF-6 Motor Oil | ILSAC | Gasoline Engines 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

that's well and good, but I'd stick with what oil VW recommends for this engine. the intervals are so long and synthetic oils are so good now, a majority of people won't have any mechanical problems.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, me too. Ow20 508/509 

VW 508.00/509.00
This specification combo (508.00 for petrol, 509.00 for diesel) requires a 0W20 viscosity, fuel economy oil with long life additives. These specifications are NOT backward compatible with the eariler VW specifications. Recommended for the new 2.0 TFSI 140 kW and 3.0 TDI CR 160 kW VW/Audi engines.

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Remzac said:


> Every GDI engine made by anyone will have carbon buildup. Even Hyundai, with some showing up at my mechanics with just 80k kilometers on them.
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


Except for the ones with twin injection, such as Toyota and Lexus models with D4-S, as you have port injection with the direct injection system.... been out in the USA since 2006, around the time when VW introduced the 2.0T FSI to the US market.

and I go over 100,000 miles between intake valve cleaning... my secret? Keep those fuel injectors clean.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent to keep the injectors clean. Using anything specific? I burn premium non gasohol fuel only. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

run a top tier fuel and a can of fuel system cleaner every 5-10k miles and that'll help reduce the carbon build-up. you'll still likely need an intake valve cleaning at some point, but you can be proactive about it now with good fuel and regular fuel system cleaning.






Fuel System Cleaner (Case of 12) - Liqui Moly LM2030KT


Fuel System Cleaner (Case of 12) - Liqui Moly LM2030KT



www.fcpeuro.com


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

83k Tiguan no issues carbon or otherwise. I purchased brand new.


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

n0rdicalex. said:


> run a top tier fuel and a can of fuel system cleaner every 5-10k miles and that'll help reduce the carbon build-up. you'll still likely need an intake valve cleaning at some point, but you can be proactive about it now with good fuel and regular fuel system cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





n0rdicalex. said:


> run a top tier fuel and a can of fuel system cleaner every 5-10k miles and that'll help reduce the carbon build-up. you'll still likely need an intake valve cleaning at some point, but you can be proactive about it now with good fuel and regular fuel system cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a fuel system cleaner only helps with the front compression piston side of the valves and not the intake side. I just tried my first treatment of CRC GDI IVD Intake Valve & Turbo Cleaner on the Jetta with a fairly decent result. The light has gone out after a day and has not returned for a week. I am planning to do another treatment in 1000 miles and then change the oil. Maybe, just maybe the valve cleaning will be delayed until the recommended 80K service.


----------



## Smokenshot (Nov 22, 2019)

__raj said:


> 83k Tiguan no issues carbon or otherwise. I purchased brand new.


Nice to know... Thanks!


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Except for the ones with twin injection, such as Toyota and Lexus models with D4-S, as you have port injection with the direct injection system.... been out in the USA since 2006, around the time when VW introduced the 2.0T FSI to the US market.
> 
> and I go over 100,000 miles between intake valve cleaning... my secret? Keep those fuel injectors clean.


Just curious, how does keeping the fuel injectors clean stop carbon buildup on the back side of the intake valves when the fuel never comes in contact with them?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

IbsFt said:


> Just curious, how does keeping the fuel injectors clean stop carbon buildup on the back side of the intake valves when the fuel never comes in contact with them?


it doesn't, but it helps keep the injector spray nozzle clean, which helps with combustion. once the injectors get covered with carbon and the spray pattern is impacted, you'll start seeing issues. fuel system detergents and treatments are part of the puzzle of reducing carbon build up on DI engines, and extending time between manifold-off valve cleaning.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

My bad. I always think that the backside of the intake valves is the only carbon build up issue to be overly concerned about...


Anyone know if there is a way to see any of the intake valves without pulling the intake manifold? I tried to snake a borescope type camera through the sensor port, but it got hung up on something (probably that flapper deal) and wouldn't go in far enough.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

My buddies GTI took 130,000 miles to need a cleaning on the previous version of the 2.0T. Who keeps their cars that long these days

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Just drive it above 5000 rpm for 30 min every few months and you’ll never need carbon cleaning.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

gregk24 said:


> I doubt a 1.4 TSI has any significant carbon build up around 40K miles, under any conditions. Did the dealer show you proof of carbon build up?


Don't doubt. They do. I've owned several gdi and worked on thousands. My 17 camaro I cleaned the valves at 18k mi. Very noticeable. Idk why people who don't know feel the need to chime in they have doubts but have never looked for themselves 🙄


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Everyone chiming also about keeping injectors clean. That's not how that works. Driving it over 5k? Nope. Still gonna build up. It's going to happen. It becomes an issue when it starts hardening and spreading to the seating area. And it's from blowby. Your squeaky clean injectors will not change that.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Things that will increase service intervals would be low idle times, keeping a clean air filter, pcv system, and running catch cans. Things that will eliminate completely? Water injection or adding port injection. And with these engines I don't think port injection is beneficial. Water injection however could be very.


----------

